# Significant Additions to our Moderator Team



## Semper Fidelis

I am pleased to announce the addition of seven new moderators that have joined the ranks of helping us Moderate this board. They are:

Rev. Lane Keister (greenbaggins)
Rev. Daniel Kok (Poimen)
Dennis McFadden (DMcFadden)
Todd Pedlar (toddpedlar)
Chris Poe (Pilgrim)
Rev. Matthew Winzer (armourbearer)
Ruben Zartman (py3ak)

I'm starting to feel like the heel on this Admin/Mod team. I am indeed privileged to add them to the team that helps set the tone within the threads and keeps this board on the tracks of Confessional Reformed theology. Please welcome them.

Why so many additions? In short, we're growing rapidly. We've recently started getting as many as four new applicants per day. The board's membership has almost doubled in the last year and a half and the number of regular visitors has shot up. By my reckoning, our traffic is now increasing at a rate of 10% per month. We're getting in front of the bow wave with some men whose hearts I am knit to because we share a common Confession in our risen Savior.

Welcome aboard gentlemen and thank you all for helping make this board what it is.

Our own Bawb contributed this:



BobVigneault said:


> Wow, this has been an exciting two days. Such drama and thrills. Watching you new mods contacted and accepting has been like watching the Magnificent Seven coming together.
> 
> _As we stand in the canyon, we watch as the ridge fills steadily with the horsemen of heterodox, preparing to launch their slings and arrows, flaming darts and cauldrons of hyperbole.
> 
> The Magnificent Seven sit high in the saddle, their steely eyes taking in each and every weapon; only seven, but they'll fight like seven hundred._


----------



## etexas

Great choices Rich!


----------



## etexas

I am delighted we are growing so fast!


----------



## SolaGratia

There goes the neighborhood!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter




----------



## etexas

SolaGratia said:


> There goes the neighborhood!


No, only Dennis! Messing with you man! congrats!


----------



## Simply_Nikki

Congrats everyone!


----------



## reformedcop

Great news!  Congrats!!


----------



## danmpem

Semper Fidelis said:


> Rev. Lane Keister (greenbaggins)
> Rev. Daniel Kok (Poimen)
> Dennis McFadden (DMcFadden)
> Todd Pedlar (toddpedlar)
> Chris Poe (Pilgrim)
> Rev. Matthew Winzer (armourbearer)
> Ruben Zartman (py3ak)



CONGRATS!!!!! I think a little Worms 3D Theme Song is in order!
[video=youtube;RdzkUe6k1Qc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdzkUe6k1Qc[/video]


----------



## etexas

danmpem said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rev. Lane Keister (greenbaggins)
> Rev. Daniel Kok (Poimen)
> Dennis McFadden (DMcFadden)
> Todd Pedlar (toddpedlar)
> Chris Poe (Pilgrim)
> Rev. Matthew Winzer (armourbearer)
> Ruben Zartman (py3ak)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATS!!!!! I think a little Worms 3D Theme Song is in order!
> [video=youtube;RdzkUe6k1Qc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdzkUe6k1Qc[/video]
Click to expand...

Nice!


----------



## Herald

> Rev. Lane Keister (greenbaggins)
> Rev. Daniel Kok (Poimen)
> Dennis McFadden (DMcFadden)
> Todd Pedlar (toddpedlar)
> Chris Poe (Pilgrim)
> Rev. Matthew Winzer (armourbearer)
> Ruben Zartman (py3ak)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

joshua said:


> Welcome, Gentlemen. Honored to have you.



 Congrats and blessings, gentlemen!


----------



## jaybird0827

Congratulations to all the new moderators.



To the OP: I've noticed the spelling change on the handle "Fidel*is*" (v. Fideles). Latin gramattical point? Did I miss the relevant thread?


----------



## Hippo

Personally I would never join a church that would have me as a member.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

jaybird0827 said:


> Congratulations to all the new moderators.
> 
> 
> 
> To the OP: I've noticed the spelling change on the handle "Fidel*is*" (v. Fideles). Latin gramattical point? Did I miss the relevant thread?



It's the way the Marine Motto is. I recently figured out I had been mis-spelling.


----------



## lwadkins

Fine upgrade to an already fine team.


----------



## CarlosOliveira

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> joshua said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Gentlemen. Honored to have you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats and blessings, gentlemen!
Click to expand...


----------



## NaphtaliPress

CarlosOliveira said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joshua said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Gentlemen. Honored to have you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats and blessings, gentlemen!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## panta dokimazete

What a blessing - growth and worthy men as overseers!


----------



## turmeric

Welcome all. Please clean yer boots before you come in the house, fellers!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Congrats!!!


----------



## Josiah

all these men will make excellent mods


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

joshua said:


> Welcome, Gentlemen. Honored to have you.



 BTW Joshua that is a great Avatar you have got. Best I have ever seen.


----------



## Blue Tick

Congratulations!


----------



## Casey

Thanks for being willing to keep me in line!


----------



## etexas

Daniel Ritchie said:


> joshua said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Gentlemen. Honored to have you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Joshua that is a great Avatar you have got. Best I have ever seen.
Click to expand...

That is a cool avatar! (Back to our program.)


----------



## Barnpreacher

A *VERY* strong group indeed. 

Nobody has taught me more in my three years on the PB than Matthew Winzer and Bruce Buchanan. And since Bruce is already a mod, I am thrilled to see Matthew added.

Dennis and Ruben ooze with practical wisdom.

Daniel and Lane seem to know every in and out of Reformed confessionalism.

Congrats to Chris and Todd as well.


----------



## Gage Browning

absolute power corrupts...almost all the time.
Big brother is now watching.


----------



## Zenas

Flee!


----------



## Poimen

Daniel Kok: Rich won't save you, Puritanboard! Only my new powers can do that!

Puritanboard: At what cost? You're a good person; don't do this!

Daniel Kok: I won't lose you the way I lost my last board. I am becoming more powerful than any moderator has ever dreamed of, and I'm doing it for you: to protect you.


----------



## Ravens

One of you Vulcan programming-type-persons need to have "The Boys are Back in Town" playing in the background of this thread.


----------



## Casey

Will the Admins & Mods page be updated so we know this isn't a prank?


----------



## DMcFadden

StaunchPresbyterian said:


> Will the Admins & Mods page be updated so we know this isn't a prank?



Funny you should mention that. When Rich invited me to join the moderators, I initially thought it was an AF joke.

BTW, I'm on the PB and in the middle of a meeting. I am not used to moderator powers yet, and ended up editing your post rather than quoting it. Sorry.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

Our own Bawb contributed this:



BobVigneault said:


> Wow, this has been an exciting two days. Such drama and thrills. Watching you new mods contacted and accepting has been like watching the Magnificent Seven coming together.
> 
> _As we stand in the canyon, we watch as the ridge fills steadily with the horsemen of heterodox, preparing to launch their slings and arrows, flaming darts and cauldrons of hyperbole.
> 
> The Magnificent Seven sit high in the saddle, their steely eyes taking in each and every weapon; only seven, but they'll fight like seven hundred._


[/QUOTE]

I have noticed a mistake in this picture. Surely Matthew Winzer is the one on the far right wearing the blue shirt (as per his Avatar).


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon




----------



## Casey

DMcFadden said:


> BTW, I'm on the PB and in the middle of a meeting. I am not used to moderator powers yet, and ended up editing your post rather than quoting it. Sorry.


Still getting the hang of it, eh?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian




----------



## crhoades

Semper Fidelis said:


> I am indeed privileged to add them to the team that helps set the tone within the threads and *keeps this board on the tracks of Confessional Reformed theology.*


 
Surely you made a mistake with Winzer. Not sure if he's all that confessional.


----------



## etexas

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Our own Bawb contributed this:
> 
> 
> 
> BobVigneault said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, this has been an exciting two days. Such drama and thrills. Watching you new mods contacted and accepting has been like watching the Magnificent Seven coming together.
> 
> _As we stand in the canyon, we watch as the ridge fills steadily with the horsemen of heterodox, preparing to launch their slings and arrows, flaming darts and cauldrons of hyperbole.
> 
> The Magnificent Seven sit high in the saddle, their steely eyes taking in each and every weapon; only seven, but they'll fight like seven hundred._
Click to expand...


I have noticed a mistake in this picture. Surely Matthew Winzer is the one on the far right wearing the blue shirt (as per his Avatar). [/QUOTE]
I agree! The one in blue is Matthew, plus.....look at those cool flinty eyes! He can keep us in line with a LOOK!


----------



## MrMerlin777

Great choices sir. Hoorah!


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Daniel Ritchie said:


> I have noticed a mistake in this picture. Surely Matthew Winzer is the one on the far right wearing the blue shirt (as per his Avatar).



No mistake that Winzer is Steve McQueen and Pedlar is Charles Bronson.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

Semper Fidelis said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have noticed a mistake in this picture. Surely Matthew Winzer is the one on the far right wearing the blue shirt (as per his Avatar).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No mistake that Winzer is Steve McQueen and Pedlar is Charles Bronson.
Click to expand...


No way, you cannot be serious. 

BTW Rich, judging by your Avatar, Calvin is putting on weight.


----------



## ServantofGod

...Seven new mods, to guide the board...
One mod to rule them all...



Congrats guys!


----------



## toddpedlar

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have noticed a mistake in this picture. Surely Matthew Winzer is the one on the far right wearing the blue shirt (as per his Avatar).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No mistake that Winzer is Steve McQueen and Pedlar is Charles Bronson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No way, you cannot be serious.
> 
> BTW Rich, judging by your Avatar, Calvin is putting on weight.
Click to expand...


----------



## greenbaggins

ServantofGod said:


> ...Seven new mods, to guide the board...
> One mod to rule them all...
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats guys!



That fits (sort of) with my screen name.


----------



## toddpedlar

not looking good for the Pedlar/Bronson connection 

of course there's always the Yul Brenner option


----------



## Semper Fidelis

I had my own reasons. You guys crack me up.


----------



## DMcFadden

Todd looks more like a physics prof or an insurance salesman than a gunslinger.


----------



## danmpem

Hippo said:


> Personally I would never join a church that would have me as a member.



 Groucho Marx.


----------



## Raj

Good to know expansion of this ministry. Congratulations to all sevens!!!


----------



## Kevin

Poimen said:


> Daniel Kok: Rich won't save you, Puritanboard! Only my new powers can do that!
> 
> Puritanboard: At what cost? You're a good person; don't do this!
> 
> Daniel Kok: I won't lose you the way I lost my last board. I am becoming more powerful than any moderator has ever dreamed of, and I'm doing it for you: to protect you.



Use your powers for good, and not evil.


----------



## dwayne

Congrats.


----------



## Poimen

I take umbrage at the smiling face that has been affixed to my name. That is slander: I NEVER smile.


----------

